# Fort Fisher report/Update



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, the doggies and I hit the beach today down at Fort Fisher to see what we could drum up. Just took a pound a shrimp because the seamullet and croakers have been around down there.

For the fishing...Started off super slow. I did manage a few seamullet and croakers and a little Rat Red. (about 12 inches) 
I was suprised to pull up and find that the North/Northeasterly hadn't stirred the water at all. In fact it was pretty clear. The inside bar was very visable even at high tide. Which brings me to the next point. 
We need some heavy surf for a few days! 
The bar is flat and the holes are filled in from all the sand they've pumped onto the beach to the North. The long shore current is sliding the sand right down the beach. There weren't any real noticable holes for the entire ride of the beach.

Thats not to say that there arent any deeper spots in the bar to fish, but if you dont know what you looking for...Goodluck!

For those who know where the second set of shoals are, they are a little closer in this year, and the channels in between the two had some current in them today as well. Thats where I had gotten the little fishes that I did get. On down towards the end, the sandbar has broadened abit from the last few years...Again, we need some heavy surf to open it up some.

In the river, the bigger seamullet are chomping down towards the river mouth/behind baldhead along with croakers.
It also looked as if Kure Beach pier had quite the crowd today for some reason Seamullet can be caught from there in the larger size out towards the end from what they are saying.....

Now, People driving on the beach....Please air down....All those little bumps that nag the Sh!T out of everyone on the way out and on the way in from the beach are caused be those who don't air down. You may find yourself doing it at the first cross over anyway since the sand is then worse I've seen in years there. (More-so then Hatteras)


One last thing. I see that the State has decided to close off a little more beach this year back along the bays behind the beach. Not to worry,the parts that were closed off were pretty much full of mud since the linlet closed up after Fran. There is still access via a fenced in road, but if you happen to find yourself down at the end you will see the fence....Ill get back to that topic when I find out more info......
Later!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Nice report Ryan!!*

I gave bill a cutting board size piece of that material we talked about earlier in the year. He told me what it was but I don't exactly recall what he said. 

I forgot alot after 4:30am on Saturday morning when I was suddenly awaken by the tent laying down in the wind on Ocracoke. 

It was a good trip even if the fish didn't show up in great numbers. I know my way around the OBX now. Planning another trip soon. Hope you can make it.

I am not sure when I will get down to Ft Fisher. Probably Memorial day weekend. Hope fishing picks up by then.

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Finger Mullet.... Lea Island....*

or Hutaff Island. Ryan, gshivar and I are ginning up a trip to the southern NC islands for some durmming. Pobably will be best in a couple of weeks. Thinking about taking the tents for the weekend. Need to get there before the bugs do. Gotta go by boat (I got one).

What you think?

Bill


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Daumn Bill!!!!!!*

Are you trying to get me in trouble?????

Give me the dates and I will see what I can get away with. 

Where are you going to launch the boat from???
I have no clue what islands you are talking about but if big drum are there I could possibly make the trip. Depending on the dates.

Darin


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Your yacht*



bstarling said:


> or Hutaff Island. Ryan, gshivar and I are ginning up a trip to the southern NC islands for some durmming. Pobably will be best in a couple of weeks. Thinking about taking the tents for the weekend. Need to get there before the bugs do. Gotta go by boat (I got one).
> 
> What you think?
> 
> Bill


Your not calling that little yacht of a kayak you got a boat are you? I hope you have something of the subourban size to carry all the gear....


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*It better be in the*

destroyer class to carry my big ass and all my stuff across the waterway. 

I found the islands you are talking about. Looks like a awesome trip if the weather cooperates.

Darin


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Can you make it across in a kayak? Sounds like a fun trip.

John


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Dates*

If they do it in 2 weeks I am out. I am taking Tanner down to Santee, SC for a catfishing charter on 4/21. 

I just came back from Ocracoke last weekend. I can't go the very next weekend after the Santee trip.

If it is in May I can probably make it. Either way I am sure we can make the trip on another date as well if I can't this one.

Darin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> If they do it in 2 weeks I am out. I am taking Tanner down to Santee, SC for a catfishing charter on 4/21.
> 
> I just came back from Ocracoke last weekend. I can't go the very next weekend after the Santee trip.
> 
> ...


Who ya goin with?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*COme one, come all*

Come on Justin...You can go too.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Going with*

Santee Cajun Guide Service.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

lol I would if I could but I was just askin Darin bout his Santee Charter...them people down theres wierd...gotsta look out for our own.opcorn:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*whatcha trying to say?*

Do they grow them a little different down there?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

sure nuff...first feller I met that wrastled alligators was a local down there. Wrestled em for money in charleston on saturdy nights. Talked just like cajuns or creoles or whatever.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Ryan said.......*

........... "Your not calling that little yacht of a kayak you got a boat are you? I hope you have something of the subourban size to carry all the gear...." naaa, got one with a motor on it too. I'll let you paddle over in my yak if you want, but I'm taking the easy way. John, you can get there by yak with no problem. Actually there are several creeks that likely wold hold some nice reds and trout back there as well. I'm kinda thinking in terms of early May as being a good bet. The drum in the surf down here never have started as early as they do at the OBX.

Bill


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

*Ryan*

Why dontcha come up to hattie in May...12-19 and soak a line with me. Bring Kramer and all them too. Anybody else that able to make it down them come on.


----------



## edwkrm (Dec 4, 2005)

*trip up*

hey treed looken at coming up around 15,16,17,18 maybe 19 also.some were in that time frame..not sure if ryan will make it. got a bro thats never fished suppose to come with me. if not im coming by myself... let me know were you will be at. we will swap digits .....:beer:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Not sure yet Justin*

I thinkI have a dive conference in Atlantic Beach that week but Ill check. I had initially planned to be there then during that timeframe. Whoknows...Right now Im flying by the week to week thing....


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

If'n you are going to yak across NTI to the island, you better do it on the incoming. As narrow as it has gotten the current is tough.

A better bet would be to put in at Hampstead and go thru the ditch on the back side. 

Water temp in that area is still around 57 degrees right now, but there are some pups back in the creeks.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I have an uncle that is supposed to be coming to Hattie with us that likes to dive. I dont think the dive boats run until later in the year at Hattie. Any ideas or directions to send him? Maybe further south?

EDWKRM- Ill be in Hatteras Village. Sounds good. Ill be offshore on the 16th but yeah...maybe one of those days we can wet a line.


----------



## edwkrm (Dec 4, 2005)

*sent message*

hey treed sent you pm with my digits... hope to see you this week


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

MAY....not april lol...I leave a month from today


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I gotcha Justin....*

You may be able to find a dive charter for him...Who knows....

Ill get in the water hear right now woth a suit on....


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh well. Thats up to him. He can research just as good as I can. My big arse will be parked on the beach. I aint gonna worry over it. Only thing I got to worry about is if I remember to take dramamene *spell check* tuesday night before boardin the big bad Sea Creature wednesday :--| and whether I wanna use a bunker head or sea mullet head on the first rod out:beer: you know, tough life changing choices

Oh BTW...Ima bring your $30 and those damn duck decoys back if you make it...theyre sittin in the same spot I unloaded them to when I got home...I might even spot you $10 to take em lol


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*YOull pay me to take them back....*

:beer:


TreednNC said:


> ...
> Oh BTW...Ima bring your $30 and those damn duck decoys back if you make it...theyre sittin in the same spot I unloaded them to when I got home...I might even spot you $10 to take em lol...



Okay! How about we paint them like plovers and set them up on the beach for everyone up there. We can charge five bones to run one over! Donate the dinero to OBPA!


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Ryan,*

I'm in on that.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Firespyder7 said:


> :beer:
> 
> 
> Okay! How about we paint them like plovers and set them up on the beach for everyone up there. We can charge five bones to run one over! Donate the dinero to OBPA!


Or since balloons are outlawed, use em to float baits out for us yak declined people.


----------

